# Hauptschütz mit Vorladefunktion zur Strom begrenzung gesucht!



## Ralle79 (14 März 2007)

Hallo!
Suche das Ganze von Siemens oder Moeller, besser aber Siemens.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Wäre super!

L. electric
11BF16 C10 024V (dc)
Hilfskontakt 1 Schliesser

33,34​
Schütz mit 24dc Spule zur direktansteuerung aus SPS, incl. Vorladefunktion zur Strombegrenzung. 
1 Hilfskontakt Schliesser
Bestellung: Tel. 07237 1733 Dipl. Ing. Gerhard Bourk
L. electric
11 G460

9,84​
Nachrüstset Hilfskontakt mit 6 Strombegrenzungsspulen zu obigem Schütz


----------



## Oberchefe (14 März 2007)

http://catalog.moeller.net/en/default.asp?Form=6&PRGR=10000953&TYP=


----------



## maier21 (15 März 2007)

guggst du hier

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...-5637-5636-5203-5202-1-5659-5667-&jumpto=5667


----------



## Ralle79 (15 März 2007)

Danke schonmal für die bisherigen Rückmeldungen 

Auf die Moeller-Lösung hin hab ich auch die Siemens Schütze gefunden, welche scheinbar auch mit 24VDC Spulenspannung erhältlich sind.

Dieser Schütz soll jedoch als Hauptschütz nach dem Hauptschalter und vor dem Motorschutzschalter mit folgendem Netzteil (3x400VAC - 60VDC) für Schrittmotoren installiert werden. Hinter dem Netzeil befindet sich noch ein 3300µF Kondensator mit parallelem 80V Varistor.

Spannung für SPS-Netzteil (1x230VAC - 24VDC) wird vor dem Hauptschalter abgenommen.

Entwickler meinte jetzt, dass man für dieses Hauptschütz nicht diese Siemenskompination nehmen soll, sondern eine richtiges Hauptschütz mit diesem voreilenden Kondensatoraufsatz und Strombegrenzung, da die Kombinationen von Siemens den Einschaltfunken nicht löschen würde.

Könnt Ihr mit den Zusammenhängen etwas anfangen?
Danke nochmal im Voraus.


----------



## maier21 (15 März 2007)

Hallo Ralla79,
die Siemens Kondensatorschütze, aus meinem link, sind für das Schalten von Kondensatorbatterien entwickelt. Beim Parallel Schalten von Kondensatorbatterien muß aber darauf geachtet werden das nicht auf geladene oder teilentladene Kondensatoren geschaltet wird.

Durch die voreilenden Kontakte im Hilfsschalterblock mit den Widerständen in Reihe soll der Einschaltstromstoß und damit das mögliche Verschweißen beim Einschaltprellen vermieden werden. 
Das Stromführen wird nach dem Einschalten von den parallelen Hauptstrombahnen übernommen. 

Bei Moeller funktioniert das genauso.

Wenn ein Motorschütz ohne die Vorladung eingesetzt werden soll geht das natürlich auch. Das Schütz muß dann entsprechend groß gewählt werden, damit es beim Einschalten nicht verschweißt.

Maier21


----------

